# what's the deal with Google Voice?



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

I've heard about this google voice thing in the past and just a few mins ago I signed up for gmail and was exploring and found it on there.

I'm not sure I understand the point of it and how it all works. 

anyone understand it/use it? and why?

I have a cell phone already.. get it as a combo xmas/birthday gift from my parents every year, so I guess I don't really need to be messing with a new phone service but I'm really curious as to how this whole thing works.


----------



## 614 crust (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know I don't use the shit but I found this post
http://squattheplanet.com/diy-die/how-2/12126-make-free-calls-us-kanada-using-gmail.html


----------



## Mouse (Aug 31, 2010)

yeah I know it's free calls and all that jazz... but I guess whatI'm really asking is.. WHO is it good for? guess it would be a great tool for traveling so you can sen and receive calls/voice mails without having to have a phone of your own.


----------

